# Robert Shaw's Commentary on the Westminster Confession of Faith



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 23, 2019)

I believe there is a lot of agreement on the PB that Robert Shaw's Commentary on the Westminster Confession of Faith remains one of the very best commentaries of the confession. Am I correct? 

I was wondering if this Commentary makes many references to the WLC. I regard the WLC as one of the best confessional catechism's available so I am wondering if Shaw makes good use of it in his commentary?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 24, 2019)

If my memory serves me correct, he does not refer to it often. His expositions are very much saturated in Scripture. It is a mighty fine commentary on the Confession. I would highly commend it to you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 26, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> It is a mighty fine commentary on the Confession. I would highly commend it to you.


My understanding is that it is highly rated both because of its quality exposition, and because it does not engage in confessional revisionism. Is that how you see it Robert?


----------



## bookslover (Dec 27, 2019)

It has the reputation of being the most extensive commentary on the Shorter Catechism by a Scottish Presbyterian. I read it some years ago and loved it. I should get another copy.

Another excellent commentary that should be reprinted is: _Lectures on the Shorter Catechism of the Presbyterian Church in the United States of America, Addressed to Youth_ by Ashbel Green; 2 volumes (Philadelphia: Presbyterian Board of Publication, 1841). Green (1762-1848) is not as well-known as some of his American Presbyterian brothers, I think.

Even though it's addressed to the youth, his arguments are pretty sophisticated. I guess they just don't make youth the way they used to!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 27, 2019)

bookslover said:


> the most extensive commentary on the Shorter Catechism


I thought Shaw's work was an exposition of the WCF, not the WSC?


----------



## bookslover (Dec 28, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I thought Shaw's work was an exposition of the WCF, not the WSC?



By cracky, you're right! Shows you how long it's been since I read it.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 28, 2019)

bookslover said:


> By cracky, you're right! Shows you how long it's been since I read it.


Yes I was Shaw I had gotten my facts right


----------



## bookslover (Dec 28, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Yes I was Shaw I had gotten my facts right



Don't give up your day job! Heh.


----------

